# opinions on this cage?



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ferplast-M...rceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-3&tag=firefox-uk-21


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

For what animal?


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> For what animal?


syrian hamster


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

If you look on zooplus there is a cage called an alaska which is good for Syrians and a lot cheaper. The barney is also good and even more floor space, and there is a cage called mamble 100 which also has loads of space, Syrians like a lot of room for exploration


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

anachronism said:


> If you look on zooplus there is a cage called an alaska which is good for Syrians and a lot cheaper. The barney is also good and even more floor space, and there is a cage called mamble 100 which also has loads of space, Syrians like a lot of room for exploration


what about this cage though?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd be concerned about not getting decent air circulation in that cage.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> what about this cage though?


No bars for climbing and it might be a squeeze getting a proper sized wheel with stand in


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks cramped. Need space for a wheel, bedding,hidey boxes, food bowl toys etc.

Also seems very expensive for what it is.


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I'd be concerned about not getting decent air circulation in that cage.





anachronism said:


> No bars for climbing and it might be a squeeze getting a proper sized wheel with stand in





Linda Weasel said:


> It looks cramped. Need space for a wheel, bedding,hidey boxes, food bowl toys etc.
> 
> Also seems very expensive for what it is.


hi all, the customer photos looked good imo, and it's a meter long! it's designed for guinea pigs but a lot of people use it for a hamster cage. it had just as good aeration as other cages, if not better.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> hi all, the customer photos looked good imo, and it's a meter long! it's designed for guinea pigs but a lot of people use it for a hamster cage. it had just as good aeration as other cages, if not better.


1) so you don't really want our opinion, you want us,to reinforce your opinion

2)Guinea pigs don't climb, so big difference.but I still wouldn't use it for them either, unless for temporary home, guineas need much more than a metre of space

3) airflow is definitely bad in that, no through flow so lots of static stale air

Nope nope nope


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

At the hedgehog rescue I've helped out at, the lady that runs it will not use cages like that, one because they have bad airflow and the other because the hedgehogs can't see out. Animals need stimulation as well as exercise and your little Hamster wouldn't be able to climb anywhere in that and there's no room for anything but the very basics


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> hi all, the customer photos looked good imo, and it's a meter long! it's designed for guinea pigs but a lot of people use it for a hamster cage. it had just as good aeration as other cages, if not better.


The length is great but it's only 36cm high. A 12 inch wheel with stand is going to be a squeeze. A Syrian hamster will be much better in an alaska, Barney or mamble 100


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> hi all, the customer photos looked good imo, and it's a meter long! it's designed for guinea pigs but a lot of people use it for a hamster cage. it had just as good aeration as other cages, if not better.


You honestly think the cage you've linked to has better air flow than this for example?:
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238

You need a through air flow, the cage you've linked to only has one opening, not good enough.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

As a fellow hamster enthusiast I will tell you despite what others say that this is suitable for hamsters.

Hamsters don't need to climb, in fact they're very bad at it! They are ground dwellers and rarely climb in the wild. If your hamster is climbing the bars they are probably bored. You don't want height, you want length.

The zoozone 2 is 100x50cm and half that price. But you'll need to mesh the lid.

You'll need a 28-33cm upright wheel and I suggest putting it at one end of the tank and filling the other end with a lot of bedding for burrowing


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> You honestly think the cage you've linked to has better air flow than this for example?:
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238
> 
> You need a through air flow, the cage you've linked to only has one opening, not good enough.


so why would they sell it if it wasn't safe and why would the reviews be so good? i never said that the cage i attached has better air flow than the one you have. the tagged cage you have linked is not suitable for my placing of my cage (i cannot have it). i do not like barred cages as they can encourage chewing, escaping and monkey barring EVEN if the hamster isn't stressed. i would ideally like the ikea detolf, look it up. this is literally a glass cabinet with a DIY roof for air flow. why would so many hamster owners use this if it wasn't safe? i know good hamster care and do not appreciate you thinking that i don't


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> As a fellow hamster enthusiast I will tell you despite what others say that this is suitable for hamsters.
> 
> Hamsters don't need to climb, in fact they're very bad at it! They are ground dwellers and rarely climb in the wild. If your hamster is climbing the bars they are probably bored. You don't want height, you want length.
> 
> ...


thank you! i've been trying to find somewhere that sells the zoozone 2? no websites sell it which is super annoying lol


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

anachronism said:


> The length is great but it's only 36cm high. A 12 inch wheel with stand is going to be a squeeze. A Syrian hamster will be much better in an alaska, Barney or mamble 100


thanks! i've been thinking of going for a dwarf hamster to be honest! changed my mind hehe. i've heard bad reviews on the alaska, apparently it's very flimsy and easy to escape?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> thanks! i've been thinking of going for a dwarf hamster to be honest! changed my mind hehe. i've heard bad reviews on the alaska, apparently it's very flimsy and easy to escape?


I haven't found that. I've used it for introing rats and it's plenty sturdy. Currently got my Syrian hamster in and no issues


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> thanks! i've been thinking of going for a dwarf hamster to be honest! changed my mind hehe. i've heard bad reviews on the alaska, apparently it's very flimsy and easy to escape?


I have found it very unstable to be honest but others love it. I had to zip tie the corners a lot or they'd come undone


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> thank you! i've been trying to find somewhere that sells the zoozone 2? no websites sell it which is super annoying lol


https://www.onbuy.com/gb/zoo-zone-c...-7Fa4J1DVt8IdkdMlfyzgsY4Jh27DBtBoC0KYQAvD_BwE

Also look on Facebook and second hand sites as they sometimes crop up on there.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

anachronism said:


> I haven't found that. I've used it for introing rats and it's plenty sturdy. Currently got my Syrian hamster in and no issues


Can you actually intro rats in the Alaska? I assume babies? Surely not fully grown? When I owned rats my 2 boys wouldve found it difficult as they'd basically fill the cage with no room to get away if it went wrong?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> so why would they sell it if it wasn't safe and why would the reviews be so good? i never said that the cage i attached has better air flow than the one you have. the tagged cage you have linked is not suitable for my placing of my cage (i cannot have it). i do not like barred cages as they can encourage chewing, escaping and monkey barring EVEN if the hamster isn't stressed. i would ideally like the ikea detolf, look it up. this is literally a glass cabinet with a DIY roof for air flow. why would so many hamster owners use this if it wasn't safe? i know good hamster care and do not appreciate you thinking that i don't


You came on here for help and advice but seem quite limited in what advice you will heed. 
Your reply to @ForestWomble was rude, you may not agree with her but do bear in mind she has a *lot* more experience with hamsters than you have.


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

SusieRainbow said:


> You came on here for help and advice but seem quite limited in what advice you will heed.
> Your reply to @ForestWomble was rude, you may not agree with her but do bear in mind she has a *lot* more experience with hamsters than you have.


sorry that it came across as rude, i wasn't intending to be. I was just quite off-put and unhappy about it as this isn't my first hamster. sorry


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> so why would they sell it if it wasn't safe and why would the reviews be so good? i never said that the cage i attached has better air flow than the one you have. the tagged cage you have linked is not suitable for my placing of my cage (i cannot have it). i do not like barred cages as they can encourage chewing, escaping and monkey barring EVEN if the hamster isn't stressed. i would ideally like the ikea detolf, look it up. this is literally a glass cabinet with a DIY roof for air flow. why would so many hamster owners use this if it wasn't safe? i know good hamster care and do not appreciate you thinking that i don't


Re the why would they sell it if it wasn't safe, unfortunately many things sold for small animals isn't safe or, worse case, cruel. Just go into a pet shop and the number of cages for sale that are no where near the minimum size are being sold all the time, cotton wool type bedding that has caused serious injury is still being sold. etc etc etc.
Sadly, just because it is being sold as suitable for X animal doesn't automatically mean it is suitable.

Re why would so many people use it, well, I can't really answer that as I'm not them, there are plenty of DIY and shop brought cages that I wouldn't touch with a barge pole, there are others that are fantastic and I would use. Just because you can make/get it, doesn't always mean you should, do your research and make up your mind, but please listen to those of us who have more knowledge, we may not always be right, after all we are only human and we will have our own preferences, but when more people tell you a cage isn't good then says it is good, I'd listen and take note of what is being said.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> You came on here for help and advice but seem quite limited in what advice you will heed.
> Your reply to @ForestWomble was rude, you may not agree with her but do bear in mind she has a *lot* more experience with hamsters than you have.


Thank you Susie. I appreciate that.



Piptherussiandwarf said:


> sorry that it came across as rude, i wasn't intending to be. I was just quite off-put and unhappy about it as this isn't my first hamster. sorry


That's OK. I'm sorry I upset you, I could have worded that reply better than I did.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Engel98 said:


> Can you actually intro rats in the Alaska? I assume babies? Surely not fully grown? When I owned rats my 2 boys wouldve found it difficult as they'd basically fill the cage with no room to get away if it went wrong?


Adults. And more than two adults with plenty of floor space. Beginning to wonder if we are talking about the same cage here.... 
Also the point of carrier method Intros with rats is to give them gradually larger spaces. Less room means they sort out hierarchy instead of just running away. More info on the Isamu page. They started off in a carrier then to a bigger but not suitable for rats full time (the alaska cage)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Adults. And more than two adults with plenty of floor space. Beginning to wonder if we are talking about the same cage here....
> Also the point of carrier method Intros with rats is to give them gradually larger spaces. Less room means they sort out hierarchy instead of just running away. More info on the Isamu page. They started off in a carrier then to a bigger but not suitable for rats full time (the alaska cage)


Oh no were on about the same cage. I tried intros with carrier method and it ended up in a full blown fight within minutes. I personally had more success with the bathtub. That being said their relationship failed after 3-4 months


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> thanks! i've been thinking of going for a dwarf hamster to be honest! changed my mind hehe. i've heard bad reviews on the alaska, apparently it's very flimsy and easy to escape?


As an Alaska user with a Syrian I can say the bars and the metal parts are a but flimsy, since it comes flat packed and requires assembly (it does waste half a box with packaging). Nonetheless I haven't had much problems so far with my hamster in it but yes, I wish it was sturdier!


----------

